# Uk trials around surrey



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know some good routes around surrey? i havent found anything spectacular near me..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

What about the surrye hills...? Pitch hill, holmbury hill, leith hill, there's a lot of good riding there! Swinley forest isnt too far away and is good fun. Bedgebury is over by tonbridge wells. Aston hill just north of the M25. 
Depends what sort of riding you do really? DH or XC? All are fairly accessible by train if you don't drive


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What about the surrye hills...? Pitch hill, holmbury hill, leith hill, there's a lot of good riding there! Swinley forest isnt too far away and is good fun. Bedgebury is over by tonbridge wells. Aston hill just north of the M25.
> Depends what sort of riding you do really? DH or XC? All are fairly accessible by train if you don't drive


Primarily xc but i havent actually ever tried dh so i wouldnt know if i like it  what are some exiting xc routes around here? I know of one that is around devils punchbowl, that is about 1 mile from here but apart from that :/ Thanks for the list though!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

It's all down to local knowledge as there arn't any "proper" trail centres right near you, but like I said, leith hill etc are your best bet and well know for great riding. There are proper trails built there but they just dont have a trailcentre really. Ask in local shops and google around, there's no shortage of riding there, and nobody on the internet is going to be able to tell you which way to pedal! (Considering most of this websites users are american anyway ha!) Have fun.


----------



## gavinda (Feb 25, 2012)

just get out and hit the bridleways and canals. make your own trail.


----------

